# need stud male ES



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

my dog got heat yesterday anyone who have english setter male to breeder her thanks Billy


----------



## OJ (Aug 3, 2005)

I have one that has a proven record. Look at www.Heart-River.com under dogs for sale. His picture is there as well as his performance record. You can click on the logo beneath his pic and see his wins. You can contact me via the info on the home page or use my email. Thanx OJ


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

You shouldn't be breeding period if you are running around looking for a stud at the last minute you haven't given this enough thought.

If you can't better the lines don't even think about it. :eyeroll:


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

I agree with Britman


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

first of all, I dont know when she start to heat again and thank u for read my posted :eyeroll:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

fishunt:

I was going to reply to you right after your first posting, but I hesitated to even waste my time. Frankly put, there are enough $200 dogs out there from backyard breeders and well-intentioned amateurs that think they know what they are doing. Please leave the breeding to professional breeders that are trying to improve their bloodlines and impart specific traits to their dogs.

Any reputable breeder will wait to breed a dog until they know that their own dog is worth breeding. This might sound harsh, but I will ask it anyway: *Is your dog worth breeding? If so, why?*

Second, any reputable breeder will put a huge amount of homework to find a mate for their dog. This homework will allow them to determine whether the traits of the mate will complement the traits of their dog, thereby improving the breed as a whole. The fact the you are even asking your question with such short notice tells me that you have not done this sort of homework.

Please don't be a well-intentioned amateur.


----------

